# Import in Oracle 10g Datenbank



## liam (29. September 2006)

Hi,

möchte eine dmp Datei importieren nur bekomme die Meldung
"Beim Lesen aus den Importdateien ist ein Problem aufgetreten: ORA-39143: Dump-Datei "e:\xxx.DMP" kann eine Original-Export-Dump-Datei sein "
Nur was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Nico Graichen (29. September 2006)

Hi

 liefert das hier: http://www.google.de/search?hs=6R0&...a:de:official&q=ORA-39143&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=
sollte dir eigentlich weiterhelfen.


----------

